# Deep in the glades 11-9-10



## Yoreese

Cool pics! What boat is that?


----------



## dacuban1

Its my buddy's Terrapin.


----------



## Yoreese

> Its my buddy's Terrapin.


Thought so, those are good looking boats.


----------



## swaddict

Great report and pics, carpet on the casting platform must be nice on those cool days


----------



## adc77

sweet! that casting platform looks like it is built for comfort. and if things get slow you can curl up on it for a nap. lol but i hope you are still keeping an eye on those bones.


----------



## paint it black

badass!


----------



## oysterbreath

Sweet pictures! It's a shame Capt. Dave ain't building those Terripins any more. Those were some seriously sweet skiffs!


----------



## blackcircle

Great job guys! and nice pics.


----------



## lemaymiami

The guy you saw yesterday at the far west end of the bay in an old beat up Maverick, was me.... I was doing some exploring as well - all the way to the top end of the last Ferguson bay.

Tomorrow I'll be replacing the stern light I tore off of the platform and the tire I popped on the way home.... Aren't boats fun? I'll come up with a halfway fishing report tomorrow if I have the time.

By the way, if anyone's ever going to be replacing a flat tire out on Alligator Alley. You might want to be careful where you stand... Where I was there were fire ant nests every 10 to 15 feet. I found out the hard way....


----------



## Bob_Rogers

> By the way, if anyone's ever going to be replacing a flat tire out on Alligator Alley.  You might want to be careful where you stand... Where I was there were fire ant nests every 10 to 15 feet.  I found out the hard way....


Been there, done that....at 2AM! Some interesting critters roaming that highway on a dark night.


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo

very nice report.. job well done!


----------



## tgaud11

good report and pics...that terrapin looks like its a blast to fish from!


----------



## dacuban1

> The guy you saw yesterday at the far west end of the bay in an old beat up Maverick, was me....  I was doing some exploring as well  - all the way to the top end of the last Ferguson bay.
> 
> Tomorrow I'll be replacing the stern light I tore off of the platform and the tire I popped on the way home....  Aren't boats fun?  I'll come up with a halfway fishing report tomorrow if I have the time.
> 
> By the way, if anyone's ever going to be replacing a flat tire out on Alligator Alley.  You might want to be careful where you stand... Where I was there were fire ant nests every 10 to 15 feet.  I found out the hard way....


HUH...small waters. Wish I would of known that was you. I'll tell Ashley, im sure he'll get a kick out of that. Sorry about your tire. Would of helped for sure if we would of seen you.


----------



## lemaymiami

Thanks for the offer - no help needed. I actually carry two spares for my single axle trailer.. My high score is five popped tires in one year (before I learned to buy decent tires....). That year I never got to change a tire in daylight.... Please say Hi to Ashleigh for me..

I have a new stern light to attach now (I keep trying to stuff a 7'wide boat into 6' wide creeks), I just got new tires and had the winch bracket re-welded so I'm ready for going down the road again...


----------



## paint it black

You know, some of those pics are actually pretty good, rook.

Looks like the next time I'm at your house for fly tying sessions, you'll be the one showing me tricks for shooting with the Nikon D3000. lol


----------



## dacuban1

LOL...im trying bro. Still got allot to learn but im feeling a little more comfortable with it.


----------



## skinny_water

Nice fishing session! Does it get better down there the colder it gets?


----------



## dacuban1

> Nice fishing session!  Does it get better down there the colder it gets?


In the backcountry i think it does. The fish seem to move front the flats into a little deeper waters in the backcountry. Its more of pounding shorelines. But still good sight fishing though.


----------



## Charlie

> Nice fishing session!  Does it get better down there the colder it gets?
> 
> 
> 
> In the backcountry i think it does. The fish seem to move front the flats into a little deeper waters in the backcountry. Its more of pounding shorelines. But still good sight fishing though.
Click to expand...

Plus you don't get ALL of your blood drained outa you by the bugs when it get's cold!


----------



## Shadowcast

Great report!! Ever since the video from HB came out, the Glades have been on my mind.


----------



## HaMm3r

Nice job and fish! Sounds like a good time.


----------



## DuckNut

Did you guys see Glover and Pesci while at the club?
The fish chowder there is the best I have ever had.

Glad you guys had a great trip.


----------

